# if i had no morals



## goaldspektre (Dec 24, 2009)

After perusing e-bay it dawned on me that if I had no morality towards others I would be a millionaire via ripping the ignorant of their money.It is sad to see but made me realize i'm a better person than I thought I was...I saw pins going for 30 bucks lb!!! I pay 25 cents a lb and think thats too much because of the labour of love we take for threenines.
Merry Christmas to all on the Forum and be safe and rewarded in the new year.


----------



## Oz (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a slightly different take on that.

It is not your morals that are at stake as long as you have full disclosure of what you are selling and do not misrepresent your material. There are two good reasons that auctions are prevalent. One is that auction houses like the fees they receive. Second is that it is human nature to be competitive and that drives prices up. As far as I am concerned you have done nothing unethical as long as you properly describe what it is you are selling. If you are still concerned start at $0.01 and let the free market decide what it is worth.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 25, 2009)

Well some pins will yield up to 3 grams per pound if I read Steve's post right. And you only pay 25 cents a pound?


----------



## goaldspektre (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Oz, I agree with you wholeheartedly on the free market etc... I should have noted that it seems the uneducated are buying e scrap for more than they can extract in values.I have nothing against e-bay and other auctions.Maybe some should educate themselves better on values! i retract my previous statement about morals.



Hi SS1, yes I get most of my low grade for .25/lb some p-pros etc I pay a more competitive price on.I spoke to one broker who buys at .25 and resells at 3/lb..Even at 3/lb you still profit, assuming your time equals nothing and just love watching your girlfriend/wife shake her head in disbelief at the mad scientist routine...lol


----------



## Youngmogul (Jan 22, 2010)

Where might a person acquire these low grade pins at that price? lol Hell, I'd be willing to buy them for twice what you pay, buying them from you! And if your source is right, and you had unlimited access... you could double your money 10 times in 10 weeks... start with a grand and your a millionaire in 2.5 months!
Cheers!


----------



## Oz (Jan 22, 2010)

Double $30 a pound?


----------



## Youngmogul (Jan 22, 2010)

No, double .25/lb! lol


----------

